# >*>The Quest<*<



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm starting my journal to keep track of what hopefully will be a great gain in strength as well as size...It will be over the course of 3 weeks on original routine and then plan on switching things up a little. My workout split is going to be as follows:

*Monday:*
5 min. light cardio warmup

squats- 2 light warm up sets
4 sets 5,3,3,1-working sets

DL-2 warm up sets
4 sets 5,3,3,1-working sets

Standing Calf Raise
5 sets 10,8,8,6,6

*Tuesday*
5 min. light cardio warmup

Incline BB Bench-2 warm up sets
4 sets 5,5,3,1-working sets

Seated DB Shoulder Press-2 warmup sets
5 sets 10,8,8,8,6

Bicep Cable Curl- concentrated
4 sets 10,8,8,6

Tricep Pushdown- (flat bar)
4 sets 8,8,8,6

Bent over DB rear delt-
3 sets 15,12,10

*Wednesday*-rest

*Thursday*
5 min. light cardio warmup

Leg Press-2 warm up sets
4 sets 12,10,10,8

Leg Curls-2 warm up sets
4 sets 15,12,12,10

Wide Grip Pulldowns-
4 sets 15,12,10,8

Hyperextensions-
4 sets 12,12,10,10

*Friday*
5 min. light cardio warmup

Incline DB Bench-2 warm up sets
4 sets 12,10,10,8

DB Lateral Raise-
4 sets 15,12,12,10

Bicep DB Curl-
4 sets 12,10,10,8

Tricep Pushdown-(rope attachment)
4 sets 12,12,10,8

BB Upright Row-
3 sets 15,12,10

*Saturday*-rest

*Sunday*-rest

*I have done several splits; push/pull, 3-day splits, etc... but figured I would mix things up a little bit and give this a go...I will start tracking the weights I am doing and post them starting tomorrow. I am just basically trying to just gain strength and size. I will take measurements and post them as well to track progress. Thank you for any feed back you, let me know if you think I should tweak the program a little bit to better fit my goals. 

*Nutrition:*
I will be at about 3500 cal. trying to bulk a bit with about a 40/40/20/ split.
Main sources:
Protein-chicken, fish, pork, whey protein
Carbs-brown rice, sweet potatoes, beans
fats-mostly from fish, almonds, peanut butter
*Will be adjusting accordingly with what I eat on that particular day..

Here is a link to an album and my current physique...
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/91571-albums437.html


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck! Looking forward to your progress!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

Thx, will be throwing up videos along the way as well...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

Flicked through the program and missed squats, was about to go apeshit but thankfully saw them, haha.

Good luck with your goals! Whens the first workout coming up in here?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

In about an hour heading to the gym now.. let's go!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

*Friday Workout*

10 min. light cardio-(treadmill @ incline)

DB Incline Bench-2 warm up sets @ 45lbs (concentrated/stretch reps)
4 sets-10X75's,8X80's,8X80's,6X90's 

DB Lat. Raise-
4 sets-15X30's,12X35's,12X35's,8X45's

DB Bicep Curls-
4 sets-12X40's,10X50's,10X50's,8X55's

Tricep Pushdowns-(flatbar)
4 sets-12X110 (concentrated pause reps. about 3-4 sec. hold) 12X160,12X160,8X200

BB Upright Row-
3 sets-15X135, 10X155, 10X155

*Really focused on form and good stretch as well as contractions for every rep done and was totally cashed by the end.....Workout 1=success

*Supps:*-forgot to post in original
Decided to go with controlled lab supps. have never tried the products and have heard good reviews..? we'll see
Pre- White flood
Pre/Post- Green Magnitude
and of course fish oils and a multi..

*Beginning Measurements:*
Biceps-16 1/4 in.
Calves-16 in.
Neck-17 in. (neck is only 1 in. bigger then calves? doesn't seem right)
Thighs-25 1/2 in.
Chest-44 1/2 in.
Waist-33 1/4 in.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 4, 2012)

*Lifting Videos*

I figured I would throw a vid into the log...

Front Squat- 225X4 (after 3 working sets, 185X10,205X8,205X6)

front squat - YouTube


*thx for watchin, how the hell can I directly put the clips in my post though? Not using a link to them?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump....? Anybody?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 5, 2012)

Forgot to throw my ab workout in, will be doing them on Monday's and Thursday's after my WOD. Usually something like this;
Hanging leg raises-
4 sets - 2 body weight, 2 weighted with a DB between feet
X15,12,10,8
Cable crunches-
3 sets- all weighted increasing each set
X12,10,8
Decline oblique twists-
3 sets- w/ 25,35,45 plates 
X15,12,10 each side


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 6, 2012)

*monday*

10 min. Warm up-Treadmill @ Incline

Squats 4 sets-2 warm up sets @ 135x20, 225x10
Working sets- 295X8 (supposed to be 5 but felt good, will adjust next workout)
                     315X5
                     365X3
                     385X1

DL 4 sets- 2 warm up sets @ 135x20, 225x12
Working sets-315X5
                    365X3
                    405X3
                    455X1

*did sumo squats w/hook grip, will alternate from sumo to regular DL's
*back was torched after, never have done squats and DL on the same day...don't know if I will benefit from it, we'll see I guess

Standing calve raise-(don't know what the smith machine counts for weight as far as the bar, just going to count it like a regular 45 straight bar even though I know it's definitely not, just to have a base for keeping track of weight)

3 sets- 225x10, 275X8, 295X6


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 8, 2012)

*Tuesday...2/7/12*

5 min. light cardio warmup

Incline BB Bench-2 warm up sets
4 sets 5,5,3,1-working sets
*80X5,85X5,95X3,110X1

Seated DB Shoulder Press-2 warmup sets
5 sets 10,8,8,8,6
*50X10,60X8,65X8,75X6 (labrum gives me trouble randomly today was one of those days...)

Bicep Cable Curl- concentrated
4 sets 10,8,8,6
*40X10,45X8,45X8,55X6

Tricep Pushdown- (flat bar)
4 sets 8,8,8,6
*120X8,140X8,160X8,180X6

Bent over DB rear delt-
3 sets 15,12,10
*25X15,30X12,35X10

*then did my ab workout that was previously posted...

*Shoulders were absolutely torched, felt a pretty good pinch in my shoulder (labrum) need to get back to my strengthening routine for my rotator cuff and labrum.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thursday-(2/9/12)*

* Did about 15 min. on treadmill/ jogging @ 6.0

Leg ext.- just did 2 warm-up sets to get the quads going (slow concentrated)
60X15,70X12

Hamstring Curls- 2 warm-up sets as well.
40X15,50X12

Leg Press- 2-warm-up sets; 135X20,225X15
360X12,450X10,540X10,630X8

*Legs felt strong so I did 3 sets of Hack Squat-
225X10,295X8,295X8

Hamstring curls- 
70X15,80X12,80X12,90X8

Wide Grip Pulldowns-
70X15,80X12,80X12,90X8

Hyperextensions-
15XBW,15XBW,12X25,10X35


*I will also be starting a Pro anabolic stack starting this next week...1-andro,4-andro...We'll see what happens.?

*relaxed pic about two weeks in....


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 14, 2012)

*Friday-2/10/12*

* started off with a little cardio, just about 5 minutes on the treadmill at an incline.

DB Bench- 2 warm-ups @ 60X12,70X10
80X12,90X10,100X8,110X6

DB Lat Raise-
30X15,35X12,45X10,45X8

DB curls- 45X12,50X10,55X10,60X6

Tricep pushdowns- (rope attachment)
110X12,130X10,130X10,160X6

DB upright row-
50X15,60X12,70X10,70X6

*tried to work with some heavier weights so the reps are a little off but it's all good still in the rep range to build some muscle and size...


----------

